
Why Depreciating Assets Wreck Your Finances - dollartrak
https://www.dollartrak.com/why-depreciating-assets-wreck-your-finances/
======
gjvc
Notable is the fact that saving is not mentioned at all, "spend" or "save"
being the only two options.

------
yacc79
Saving is what you do with money you don’t spend. I guess you could burn it :)

